# High Nitrite and Nitrate



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi,

My tank have been setup for about 3 weeks but recently I tested the water and found out that my nitrite and nitrate level are too high (NO2 5mg/l & NO3 50mg/l) using Sera test kit (does it accurate?), what's the cause since so far I don't have any fauna in it but just flora.

Indeed from day 1 to the first week 2, my ammonia level was very high due to ADA AS and I did 50% WC bi-weekly and now that my ammonia was completely gone, my NO2 and NO3 should be high?

Lastly, I dose Flourish Nitrogen, Phosphates and Potassium 3 days ago (I checked phosphates (PO4) level using Sera test kit the next day and resulted PO4 was 0.1mg/l. I dose Flourish and Iron (Fe) 2 days ago ( I checked the result soon after I dose and the resulted Iron (Fe) was 1mg/l), I didn't dose anything yesterday but today when I checked my phosphate (PO4) was 0.1mg/l too and also for Iron (Fe) was still 1mg/l. The question is do my plants actually use that nutrients or not at all but why or my test kits are not accurate? . FYI, most of my plants are stem plants which is known for nutrients hungry. What is seems wrong here. Please help to clear me out and thank you in advance.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi stevenlau,

I suspect your tank is still going through it's initial nitrogen cycle. A tank goes through a nitrogen cycle even if there are no fish present. I would stop dosing nitrogen and monitor your ammonia, nitrites, and nitrates until they drop to about zero. Then restart dosing.


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah I think so too. I think I will skip nitrogen and phosphorus ferts but could I add potassium then? what about trace? Thank you


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

All my aquasoil-based tanks only get potassium and micros for the first 6 months. I have never noticed any deficiences. This assumes your light and co2 are up to the task. 

Just keep up with weekly waterchanges and you should be fine.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi stevenlau,

I did not spot the ADA AS portion of your post, houseofcards is giving you good advice.


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

But indeed I am using ADA AS II  and may I ask you folks, my tank size is 80x30x40cm = 96litre or 25gallons and using Dymax lighting fixture which consists of 4x21watts T5NO of a total 84watts. Should I turn all of the bulbs on, make it 3.34 wpg? Right now, I just turn 3 bulbs on, too afraid of alga bloom. Most of plants are stems plants though. My kH is 2dkH and my pH is 6.4 so I guess I roughly get CO2 dissolve 24ppm in the water. Thank you.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

stevenlau said:


> But indeed I am using ADA AS II  and may I ask you folks, my tank size is 80x30x40cm = 96litre or 25gallons and using Dymax lighting fixture which consists of 4x21watts T5NO of a total 84watts. Should I turn all of the bulbs on, make it 3.34 wpg? Right now, I just turn 3 bulbs on, too afraid of alga bloom. Most of plants are stems plants though. My kH is 2dkH and my pH is 6.4 so I guess I roughly get CO2 dissolve 24ppm in the water. Thank you.


The duration your running the lights is just as if not more important than the strength especially during the initial setup for algae control. I could only tell you what I do. I only run my lights around 6 hrs for the first month or so and then I gradually increase it to 8 or 9, maybe 10 depending on setup. Most have found success running the second set of bulbs only for a few hours in the middle of the day (midday burst, kinda like nature). Even highlight plants don't need the 'highlight' for more than 2 or 3 hours and yes this will help control algae. The key for me anyway is too shorten the duration during the initial setup. It's a myth that plants need 8 hrs to grow well.


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Get yourself some quick growing, nitrogen sucking plants in there. My favorite is Najas sp 'Roraima' It's easy to float and to pull out. It's branchy so it won't shade other plants. It will help to soak up all that ammonia, nitrogen, etc. You could also use hornwort, wisteria, etc. - any fast growing plant will work.

.. and only dose potassium and micros- like they said...


----------



## stevenlau (Jul 21, 2009)

And yes as of today the NO2 and NO3 level have drop to 0mg/l as I added cycle bacteria over my tank and keep the twice a week of 50% wc. Thank you.


----------

